# Now here is a cool track



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Check out this cool track

www.drivingtelevision.com...eme203.wmv

Roger Corrie


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

That's a super sweet track, and a great feature clip. (annoying host, but great segment) Thanks Rog.

Trev


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely a sweet looking track. Still get that urge to dump the HOs and jump up a scale anytime I see something like that. Thanks Roger.  rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

A great layout!
I would think it best for timed runs as opposed to direct competition—some of those curves look really tight and the lanes narrow at several points. It would awesome to own something like that. I love it!
Thanks for the views, Rog :thumbsup: 

Cheers..


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW... I never tried racing cars on that scale (is that 1/43 or?)

Wes


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The clip said 1/32


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

There are more shots of this track on Luf's Website.

I learned a lot from Luf when routing my HO-scale slider track. No need to go to 1/32 if you want a track like Luf's!

-- Bill


----------



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

*track video*

That is one coool looking track!!! 
thanks Roger


----------



## NatHobb (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice link Brant, some good looking tracks, I like the idea of the Hillclimb with a turn around so you can time it as going up and down. That and the link's to pictures of Perry's tracks, nice idea of having it hanging from they ceiling, might have to do a home track myself and hoist it up on the garage.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

Well I loved the movie but i really wanted to strangle that host, apart from that I loved it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

wm_brant said:


> There are more shots of this track on Luf's Website.
> 
> I learned a lot from Luf when routing my HO-scale slider track. No need to go to 1/32 if you want a track like Luf's!
> 
> -- Bill


That's a great site. Get's the blood flowing about doing one for HO. May have to get that tape, I love the way they change the lane spacing on those layouts. WOuld definitely make for some fun and interesting racing. Can you say rubbin and bumpin. May have to think about doing up a Tri-Oval with some banked curves and reduced lane spacing in the corners. Great sites, check 'em out! rr


----------



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

you can find this guys site at www.oldslotracer.com you aughta check it out it gave me ALOT of help understanding this hobby more. Edit: Ohh sorry I only just saw that some one else told ya sorry.


----------

